# Apple TV : ca vaut le coup ??



## TRN (4 Mai 2007)

bonjour a tous

je vois , par ci par la, des extensions, des futurs dev. pour l'apple TV

je vois qu'eEye TV sait enregistrer directement sur Apple TV

Dois je l'acheter ou attendre les prochaines extensions??

suis interesse mais ausi peur de faire un achat trop hatif

qu'en pensez vous????


----------



## whereismymind (4 Mai 2007)

Moi, je pense que &#231;a vaut le coup malgr&#233; le disque dur de 40 Go, mais uniquement parce que j'ai appris qu'il existe depuis peu une extention pour lire les sous titres et le DivX. Je vais donc me le prendre.

Sinon, c'est clairement pas int&#233;ressant car trop limit&#233; ....


----------



## TRN (4 Mai 2007)

parles tu de http://plugins.awkwardtv.org/

pas trouver de retour d'utilisation


----------



## whereismymind (4 Mai 2007)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=217081


----------

